

Ask HN: Startup School Europe: were invitations sent? - julien_c

Invitations were supposed to be sent on July 1st.<p>I didn&#x27;t get one so far, have others received them?
======
katm
They're going out this morning, PT. Thanks for your patience.

~~~
jgiger2014
Still no emails, and no information on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/susrsvp](https://news.ycombinator.com/susrsvp)

------
kogir
The delay was my bad. Sorry!

Everyone with a valid email address should have received some kind of
response. Unfortunately we don't have room to accommodate everyone :(

People who applied with bogus emails - Why did you bother?

~~~
jamesk14022
Just got an invite, thank you!

------
jelmerdejong
Nothing so far in my email and also no happy tweets, probably not.

------
Mankhool
Does anyone have a link to the application for Startup School? What's the
criteria for being selected to go?

------
jamesk14022
I applied, but nothing yet.

------
limecrone
Received my invitation about ten minutes ago. So excited!

------
edward
I applied, but I've not been sent an invite yet.

~~~
edward
Now my invitation has arrived, I've very excited.

------
sorpaas
Neither do I. Still no invitation yet.

------
mts_
Just received my invitation as well!

------
sassilly
None yet!

------
thegeomaster
Nothing here either.

------
pvinis
about how many invitations are sent?

------
dully
Nope.

------
techer
Nope

------
ac2u
Received.

------
0vermorrow
Not yet.

